# Bull redfish chumming tactics out of salt water sportsman magazine



## razor1 (Aug 31, 2009)

This is the chumming techniques Richie talked about

http://charterfish.com/redchum.html


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks, EJ. I don't know how you dug that one up, I forgot it was even on the website! BUT, Ole' Carruthers is dead spot on with the Redfish Oil Chumming. He's good.... One of the best in Galv. and the same chum techniques can be used here.. 

I fished with 2 groups of guys that had fished in TX with him for Years and they couldn't believe how similar the fishing for Bull Reds is here in GA.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 1, 2009)

You guys who are fishing in the Redfish Gathering should check this out. Read the part about Chumming in the articles pasted on that page....


----------

